# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy birthday DWD!

## Suzi

DWD is 15 today! This is post I've put on FB..

So today is www.dealingwithdepression.co.uk 's 15th birthday. It's a weird feeling - knowing that something that started with a friend and with me talking to people whilst sitting on my sofa has reached so many people and is still running 15 years later. 

I'm not perfect and I've made mistakes, but I am so proud of what we do. I'm very privileged to be able to have brilliant teams throughout the 15 years, many of whom may not be active members anymore, but have remained firm friends. These are people who know some of my deepest thoughts, hopes and fears and I know theirs. 

It's amazingly cathartic talking to people without having to explain every minute thing because they "get it." That's such a powerful thing. To know that you aren't being judged, that no one cares if you've had a shower today or yesterday, or that your house is in a bit of a mess, or if you're still wearing the same PJs you were 2 days ago.... That we just care and want to be there to help support you. 

It sounds a bit trite to say that everyone comes to talk or just sit and read, but they keep coming back for the community, the fact that we do generally care about each and every member. It's been the same from day one.....

DWD, I'm proud to say, has been free for everyone all over the world and will remain so. We don't charge you for membership, we don't advocate harming as a coping strategy - we accept it happens, but we will try to help you find other strategies that might help instead. You will find hope, friendship and support..... 

To all the past, present and future members, team members and followers of this page, I just want to say "thank you." You've given me such friendship, support, advice and kicked my a*se when I've needed it. I can't thank you enough for the last 15 years and for all the ones still to come. 

I also need to thank my wonderful husband and our children who understand how important I think what we do is and for their unwavering support - especially the "just give me a minute"s that they've been dealing with...

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

Suzi xx

----------

Flo (21-01-22),Jaquaia (17-01-22),Paula (17-01-22)

----------


## Paula

Happy birthday dwd!!!

----------

Suzi (17-01-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Happy birthday DWD.
I will forever be thankful for finding my way here

----------

Paula (18-01-22),Stella180 (17-01-22),Suzi (17-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

I will forever be thankful that I've had the chance to meet you all!

----------


## Allalone

Happy birthday DWD.
Finding you has been life changing. Thank you.xx

----------

Paula (18-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

You're very welcome!

----------


## Stella180

After I sent you my message I read the others on FB. Considering there was no conferring we all seem to agree that DWD has impacted us greatly and we’re all better off for being here, and that is only possible thanks to you Suzi.

----------

Paula (18-01-22),Suzi (18-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you, but it's down to you guys too. If I was the only one here then I'd have not continued and carried on doing this... So DWD wouldn't be possible without you guys!

----------


## OldMike

DWD has been up and running 15 years my doesn't time fly can't recall when I first found DWD a quick reveals it was Nov 2015 wow soooo loooonnnnggggg ago  :O:

----------


## Suzi

It's been a pleasure having you regularly posting. I always miss it when you don't!

----------


## Jaquaia

I remember when I first found this place. My ex hated that I was talking here and was spying on me and using what I said against me. Suzi immediately gave me a safe space on private boards and banned his email addresses.

----------

Paula (18-01-22),Stella180 (18-01-22),Suzi (18-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

Always...

----------

Jaquaia (18-01-22)

----------


## magie06

I remember the first time I found dwd. I was going through a very rough time and contemplating suicide. I put that into my search engine and dwd popped up. Thank you doesn't seem enough!

----------

Paula (19-01-22),Suzi (19-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

It's more than enough. You still being here is more than enough. I have such respect for you and the journey you've been on has been so drastic. The difference in you with Ais is nothing short of remarkable. I am so proud of everything you've done.

----------

magie06 (19-01-22)

----------


## magie06

OMG yes, I remember not being able to engage with Aisling. My interaction with her were stilted at best and neglectful at worst. But every day, hour by hour, we got there. (Or maybe here?) We talk, we spent time together, we go on day trips. I'm so lucky to have her in my life.

----------


## Suzi

Lovely, I promise you that she is just as lucky to have you in her life. You are an AMAZING woman and mother.

----------

Flo (21-01-22)

----------


## Flo

I have a lot to thank DWD for. It turned my life around...all of you did. Everything in life lost it's meaning until I started talking to suzi, paula and every other loving and helpful friend on this site. Thanks everyone, and thank God for DWD...happy birthday.

----------

Paula (21-01-22),Suzi (21-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

That's lovely to hear, thank you lovely. I'm so glad you found your way to us.

----------

